# Anyone on here buy Berocca ?



## RMCF (11 Feb 2011)

I was just looking at these in my mothers house the other day and took a quick look at the ingredients.

I thought the list looked familiar, so I checked out the Tesco own brand B-Active fizzies I would take most days.



They are totally identical, down to the exact mg's. They are even listed in the same order !!! And, I checked Sainsburys own brand, and they are the same as well. Must be all made in the one factory?

But the price difference is A LOT, especially as I have been getting the Tesco's ones on a 3 for 2 deal for the last couple of years.

So if you are a Berocca drinker, do yourself a favour, save a pile and buy the Tesco ones.


----------



## gipimann (12 Feb 2011)

Yep, spotted this quite a while ago, and anytime I feel the need, I go for the "own brand" version!!

I also use an "own brand" vitamin supplement, which is identical to a particular brand (even down to the shape and size!!), but is at least half the price!


----------



## ney001 (14 Feb 2011)

Do they taste the same?


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Feb 2011)

Berocca seems to be perceived by impressionable young people as a hangover fix.

I often hear students (including my daughters) talking about how it's, like, so-o-o-o-o amazing.

In my day we just stayed in bed.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Feb 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> In my day we just stayed in bed.


 
In my day we got up still half cut, cooked the greasiest dirtiest fry possible, drank a few gallons of tea, and retired to the couch to moan aloud for the rest of the day.

I got my vitamins from sucking the lemon in my G&T.


----------



## ney001 (14 Feb 2011)

In my day we just got up and went down for a pint and breakfast, mind you that invariably led to a hangover the next day as well - vicious cycle!.  God I miss it


----------



## Caveat (14 Feb 2011)

In my day we didn't even get hangovers.

That's how hardened a group of drinkers we were.


----------



## Firefly (14 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> In my day we didn't even get hangovers.
> 
> That's how hardened a group of drinkers we were.



In my day we didn't even get drunk


----------

